# Laws of nature?



## Blueridge Believer (May 27, 2008)

(John MacDuff, "Memories of Patmos") 

"In an instant, I, the Lord Almighty, will come 
against them with thunder and earthquake 
and great noise, with whirlwind and storm 
and consuming fire." Isaiah 29:6 

Winds, and earthquakes, and tempests are not 
the capricious outbreaks of unregulated mechanical 
force. The laws of nature are, in the loftiest sense, 
the exponents and expressions of God's higher will. 

Let us not dethrone and undeify the great Maker 
and Sustainer, by substituting for His sovereign rule 
what are called the laws of nature. 

The world's vast machinery, with all its varied 
and intricate movements, is under His supervision 
and control. 

"He holds the winds in His fists." 

"He gathers the waters in the hollow of His hand." 

"He makes the clouds His chariot." 

"He directs the snow to fall on the earth, 
and tells the rain to pour down." 

This offers a lesson of soothing consolation 
to many a stricken heart. That lightning which 
struck down my child was an arrow out of 
the quiver of God! 

That wave which swept him from the vessel's 
side; or that hurricane which overthrew my 
dwelling, and buried loved ones in the ruins, 
had their pathway marked out by God! 

He brings forth the lightning out of His treasuries! 

He gives the sea its decree! 

He walks on the wings of the wind! 

All things are subservient to the controlling 
will and purposes of the Most High God. 

"Is it not from the mouth of the Most High 
that both calamities and good things come?" 
Lamentations 3:38


----------

